# end daily run output forwarding



## cphuntington97 (Jan 17, 2011)

I put my email address into /etc/aliases for root so I could receive the daily run output, etc. It worked fine. However, I no longer want to receive them so I commented out my email, but I'm still getting the messages forwarded. 

What should I do to end this? I just want to leave roots mail in roots mailbox on the local machine.

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE

Thanks for the help...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2011)

cphuntington97 said:
			
		

> I put my email address into /etc/aliases for root so I could receive the daily run output, etc. It worked fine. However, I no longer want to receive them so I commented out my email, but I'm still getting the messages forwarded.


Remember to run newaliases(1) after you've modified the /etc/aliases file.


----------



## cphuntington97 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, that was really easy. I feel stupid.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2011)

You should also have been warned about this in /var/log/maillog.


----------



## cphuntington97 (Jan 18, 2011)

/etc/aliases does actually have a big warning: 


```
#       >>>>>>>>>>      The program "newaliases" must be run after
#       >> NOTE >>      this file is updated for any changes to
#       >>>>>>>>>>      show through to sendmail.
```

However, I think I have learned to tune out advertising so acutely that I never saw it. Anything that looks big and flashy is immediately ignored by my brain. Stupid brain.


----------

